# RadioTherapy العلاج بالاشعاع



## رحال حول العالم (31 يناير 2007)

تستخدم الاجهزة الاشعاعية فى علاج حالات السرطان
و من امثلة هذه الاجهزة ( جهاز المعجل الخطى ) Linear Accelerator
و تعتمد فكرة عمله على العلاج بحزمة موجات خارجية مكونة من حزمة من الاليكترونات او البروتونات او حزمة من الاشعةالسينية ، و التى تكون محملة بطاقة حركة عالية حيث انها تكون محملة على موجات الميكروويف و من ثم تستغل هذه الطاقة فى تدمير ال DNA الموجود داخل نواة الخلايا المسرطنة .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (31 يناير 2007)

*جزاك الله خير وبركة *

ونرحب بعودتك بعد انقطاع طويل وعسى الله كان خيرأ .

تمنياتي لك بالموفقية والأستمرار .

البغدادي


----------



## رحال حول العالم (3 فبراير 2007)

اشكر الاخ م/ شكرى محمد نورى 
و اوضح ان سبب انقطاعى هو امتحانات الفصل الدراسى الاول 

و اود ان اكمل ما لدى من معلومات عن هذا الجهاز الذى لم يطرح للشرح او التحليل مسبقاً هنا فى المنتدى ، كما ادعوا الاخوة المهندسين للمشاركة الفعالة و طرح ما لديهم من معلومات عن هذه الاجهزة لتعم الفائدة ان شاء الله 

انواع الاجهزة المستخدمة او الشركات المنتجة لهذه الاجهزة هى ثلاث 
Siemens
Varian
Elekta كانت سابقاً تنتج تحت اسم Philips 

التالى صور تعرض الجهاز اثناء اعطاء جرعة لاحد المرضى ( ادعوا الله لهم بالشفاء )


----------



## Wcynndy (16 فبراير 2007)

الله يديك العافيه اخي رحال ...
وطبعا طريقة العلاج بتم عن طريق جلسات بأوقات معينه وذلك لاعطاء الخلايا السليمه المتضرره المحيطه بالخلايا السرطانيه ببناء نفسها من جديد ...
الله يشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (16 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## eng_mohand (16 فبراير 2007)

اللهم اشفي كل مريض يارب , يارب خفف ألم كل مريض واجعله في ميزان حسناتهم وتكفير لذنوبهم


----------



## رحال حول العالم (23 أبريل 2007)

*أخيرا عقار 'الرحمة' لعلاج السرطان في مصر برعاية سعودية*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
السادة الزملاء الاعزاء 
وصلنى بريد اليكترونى يتحدث عن علاج جديد لمرضى السرطان فأردت ان اطرحه هنا لنعم الفائدة بأمر الله تعالى


*أخيرا عقار 'الرحمة' لعلاج السرطان في مصر برعاية سعودية​*

يبدو ان 'السرطان' سوف يتحول في الغد القريب بفضل الله الي مجرد مرض عادي يشبه نزلة البرد تتم معالجته بجرعات دواء متوافرة رخيصة الثمن كانت 'الاسبوع' قد نشرت قصة الدكتور محمد النجار استاذ الطب الشرعي بجامعة الاسكندرية الذي توصل الي اختراع علاج لمرض السرطان بكل انواعه، وقام بتسجيل براءة اختراعه باكاديمية البحث العلمي في مصر وظل في محاولات مضنية لاقناع وزارة الصحة المصرية بتبني هذا الاختراع الذي يمكنه ان يمحو آلام البشر خاصة بعد أن استفحل المرض في العصر الحديث وبعد ان ثبتت الاثار الجانبية الحادة للعلاج الاشعاعي والكيماوي للمرضي وعدم فاعليته في الشفاء بنسبة 100 % .. حاول د. النجار اقناع المسئولين الذين تشبثوا بالروتين وطلبوا عرض الموضوع علي الازهر!!! وتساءل د. النجار عن علاقة الازهر بالدواء، وظلت المحاولات والمهاترات العلمية مما دفع المخترع للتفكير في الهجرة لامريكا وبالفعل انهالت عليه عروض شركات الدواء الامريكية لشراء العقار الذي كان يطلق عليه 'رودكس' ووقف سعر العقار حائلا دون اتمام الصفقة حيث اشترط د. النجار الا يزيد ثمن حقنة الدواء علي (300 جنيه) الامر الذي بات مستحيلا من وجهة نظر الامريكان لان البيزنس لا مكان فيه 'للعواطف المصرية ...


وانهالت العروض الاوربية لشراء العقار ومنها اليونان التي تحمس رئيس وزرائها بنفسه للتعاقد مع المخترع المصري حتي ظهر في الافق عرض سعودي تحمس له الدكتور النجار لأن صاحب العرض كان سمو الامير فهد بن عبد الله بن محمد آل سعود الذي قام بالاتفاق شخصيا مع الدكتور النجار الذي اكد ل'الاسبوع' انه في خلال ايام قليلة سوف يتم التعاقد مع الامير السعودي الذي تبني العقار وسوف يطلق عليه اسم 'عقار الرحمة' بعد ان اثبت فعاليته في علاج حوالي '300 حالة مرضية' في معظم انواع السرطان 'الغدد الليمفاوية والرئة والقولون والبنكرياس' وسوف يتم منح الجنسية السعودية للمخترع المصري ليتمكن بعدها من انشاء '5 مراكز' لعلاج السرطان في القاهرة والاسكندرية وطنطا ودمنهور والاشراف عليها مع فريق علي اعلي مستوي من اطباء واساتذة الاورام المصريين علي ان يطلق عليها 'مراكز لعلاج السرطان السريع في خلال شهر' وذلك بواسطة عقار الرحمة الذي لن يباع في الصيدليات وانما يتم العلاج به فقط داخل المراكز ولايتعدي ثمن الحقنة الواحدة (300 جنيه) وتكفي حقنتان من العقار لعلاج سرطان الدم 'اللوكيميا' إلي جانب مستحضرات طبية أخري من العقار لعلاج أنواع السرطان المختلفة وسوف يجري تصنيع العقار في اكبر مصنع أدوية بمدينة الرياض بالسعودية مع وجود فرع آخر بالإمارات وتم بالفعل اختيار اول موقع بالإسكندرية بجوار الحديقة الدولية ويجري البحث عن المواقع الاخري ليتم العمل علي قدم وساق لنتمكن من محو آلام المرضي في مصر والوطن العربي


فقط لأمانة التبليغ والله أعلم
وهذا رقم التليفون المحمول الخاص بالطبيب مكتشف العلاج الدكتور محمد النجار 0020105080657
بالله عليكم لا تدعوا الرساله تقف عندكم فتأكدوا أن هناك من ينتظرها وفي حاجة ماسة لها 
ملاحظة هذا الطبيب مصري ومقيم في مصر
ونسأل الله الشفاء للجميع​

و هذه مجموعة من الروابط التى تحدثت عن الموضوع 

http://dvd4arab.com/showthread.php?t=467164

http://www.ishraqa.com/newlook/art_det.asp?ArtID=1048&Cat_ID=29

http://www.akhbarelyom.org.eg/akhersaa/issues/3645/0604.html​


----------

